# Plans for the split--field or water



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Just wondering what everybody's plans are for the split in terms of hunting water or fields. Driving out tomorrow during the day to scout my fields and check my few private land marshes to see how thick the ice is, if any at all. Field is much easier on the dog, that's for sure.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Friday would be an awesome day to be able to field hunt, not so sure about Saturday. They will be in the fields heavy on Friday. The big question is - after being in the fields a lot of the day on Thursday and Friday, where will they be on Saturday?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Either hunting deer or sleeping in.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Take extra dose anger management med and fight the horde on public water.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I’ll be in my usual spot out on one of the Great Lakes.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Take extra dose anger management med and fight the horde on public water.


No thanks, it's not worth the effort. 20 minutes into the day and the birds will be in front of Holiday Beach.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> No thanks, it's not worth the effort. 20 minutes into the day and the birds will be in front of Holiday Beach.


But sometimes it’s very worth it.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Sometimes it’s very worth it.



You enjoy yourself. My boats are clean and dry and they will stay that way. 

I hunting that season exactly twice, I have zero interest in it.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I’ve never encountered huge crowds during the late season Even on the most popular public spots.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> I’ve never encountered huge crowds during the late season Even on the most popular public spots.


?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Check on a few spots this morning. Probably hunt some fields in the morning and our flooded timber In The evening. Hopefully the ice doesn’t melt to much. Have a nice hole open right where we want to be. Kicked a few mallrds out while scoping it out.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a feeling that with all the rain and weather on Friday the birds will sit on loaf Saturday. Seems to be the case after rain days on the west side. It’s going to depend on if they’re still hungry Saturday. 

Prolly hunt small marsh for duckies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Last two reopening day counts were 63 and 28. Not looking like a lot of possibility to top those


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope the ice around sw hangs on. Don t want them spread more and because right now I'm on the x.which is water they are field jumping daily here


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> You enjoy yourself. My boats are clean and dry and they will stay that way.
> 
> I hunting that season exactly twice, I have zero interest in it.


Wonder why you monitor this site so closely if you are not going to hunt? we are layout hunting in your favor area and see what happens. I am sure it is going to be fun with crowd or without.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> Wonder why you monitor this site so closely if you are not going to hunt? we are layout hunting in your favor area and see what happens. I am sure it is going to be fun with crowd or without.



I don't want to take everything out of storage. Last time I hunted it, it was not fun. You can have my share. I am tired of fighting crowds at the ramps, on the water, etc etc. It's just not worth it anymore. I avoid as many weekends as possible now.

THEN, since there is no ice, there will be the duds in the go faster boats tearing around the Lake too.

Hope you have a good day, stay safe, and shoot straight.


----------



## Zube (Mar 6, 2010)

We will be on water Saturday morning. Wish we had ice that we had last year , it makes our late season spot fantastic


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Hunting a private pond that had geese using it as a loaf earlier in the week. It's right next to a river and there are some fields nearby. We have no idea what to expect. There are birds in the area and they've been there one day, gone the next according to the owner, then back again. Hard to pattern birds with the weather changing every day. With Christmas, then getting sick for a couple days, I haven't had a chance to scout.

I was really hoping for a good, cold split. This spot stays open even when most everything else is frozen. Just keeping my fingers crossed it's not a complete bust and we can get the pooch one or two more retrieves.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Field guys are in for a muddy mess.
Pro tip: do NOT drive your rigs out. The ruts you leave will become frozen speed bumps for the farmers chisel plow.

Go get em’ OG...


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

This upcoming cold-front is a scouting nightmare! Have to go with the best plan and expect the unexpected!

Wish the cold front was pushed back two days and I would be a happy hunter! Who am I kidding, happy hunter either way we have a late season split!


----------

